# wie wäre es....



## Jeule (17 März 2004)

hOI,

wie wäre es mal mit neuen themen???

wie z.B.

Programmen( messenger, p2p tools usw)

und soziales über krankheiten, und familären problemen???


MFG


----------



## BenTigger (17 März 2004)

Wieso?? ist doch schon alles vorhanden 

zumindest wenn du das Bedürfniss hast, kannst du dich ja im Off Topic Forum mit anderen Usern über Programme und ähnlichem beraten.


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2004)

Passt in den OT-Bereich hinein. Dort ist das alles gut aufgehoben. Deinen Avatar habe ich gelöscht, da hier auch Minderjährige anwesend sind.


----------



## Jeule (17 März 2004)

oooooooh warum hassu gelöscht????

is doch wohl nicht so schlimm oder?

ich meine minderjährige sehen sowas doch auch jeden tg im fernsehen, und ich bin ja auch noch minderjährig.

=)

MFG


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2004)

Was Minderjährige im Fernsehen sehen, ist mir - gelinde ausgedrückt - egal.
Hier geht das nicht.


----------



## Jeule (17 März 2004)

ja schon ok ich verstehe, aber wirklich keine ausnahme zu machen????


aber wäre ein bob marley avatar ok???



MFG


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2004)

So lange Bob angezogen ist und nicht grade nen erkennbaren Joint raucht, ist das in Ordnung.


----------



## Jeule (17 März 2004)

dies ok?


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2004)

Von mir aus schon.


----------

